# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC sort Fallout : les Mutations d'une saga

## Izual

Lire la news sur le site




> Parce que faire des magazines laisse encore quelques nuits de libre  par semaine, Canard PC n'est pas peu fier de vous présenter un nouveau  livre écrit à la clarté de la lune et 100% en papier : _Fallout : les mutations d'une saga_.
> « _Fallout  est né en 1997 dans un débordement d’idées chaotiques. Du jeu de rôles  radical des débuts à la franchise blockbuster d’aujourd’hui, suivez les  invraisemblables rebondissements, difficultés, faillites et débats  internes qui firent de Fallout une série culte du jeu vidéo._ »
> 
> 
> En  1994, un développeur innocent se retrouve enfermé dans un bureau  pendant six mois à devoir accomplir des tâches dignes d'un robot. C'est  le point de départ d'une aventure de vingt ans peuplée de joueurs barbus  de _Donjons & Dragons_, d'avocats féroces, de rapaces et d'idéalistes, qui mènera vingt ans plus tard à un _Fallout 4_ qui n'a guère plus qu'un titre en commun avec le premier jeu de la série. Alors nous avons joué aux huit _Fallout_,  traqué leurs créateurs, ouverts des journaux californiens du XXe  siècle, rigolé devant les histoires invraisemblables de l'époque et  rassemblé toutes nos trouvailles pour que d'autres puissent à leur tour  connaître l'histoire particulière de_ Fallout_.
> Ce livre  contient les 26 lettres de l'alphabet et aussi – mais c'est moins  intéressant, vous savez à quel point c'est difficile de caser la lettre «  x » dans un texte ? – les témoignages de Chris Avellone, Leonard  Boyarsky, Tim Cain, Brian Christian, Scott Everts, Brian Fargo, Brian  Freyermuth, Colin McComb, Ed Orman, Feargus Urquhart, Inon Zur et  d’autres.
> 
> 
> _Fallout : les mutations d'une saga_ est *disponible sur la boutique de Canard PC pour 24,90€*. Attention, le livre est en cours d'impression et ne sera envoyé qu'à partir du 16 décembre.

----------


## Frypolar

> mais c'est moins intéressant, vous savez à quel point c'est difficile de caser la lettre « x » dans un texte


Tu devais faire un texte avec toutes les lettres de l’alphabet dans l’ordre ? Si c’est le cas il manque un « w », c’est dommage  :Emo:

----------


## Dj_gordon

Y-a-t'il des atworks de Didier Couly ?

----------


## ian0delond

Il y aura une version ebook ?

----------


## Ziell

J'attends de voir quelques exemples de pages pour céder, je ne suis pas du genre à acheter un livre pour sa couverture (c'est parfaitement faux, mais j'aime me convaincre du contraire).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Aucune illustration, c'est 100% texte (mais avec un panier de mots délicieusement sélectionnés à la main par l'auteur).
Pas de version numérique dans l'immédiat.

----------


## Diwydiant

Purée, ça m'a l'air extra, comme livre   ::wub:: 

Autant celui sur CoD ne m'attirait pas spécialement, autant celui-ci me fait vibrer dans des endroits interdits  :Bave: 

Mais je vais devoir me montrer fort et résister (un peu)

----------


## oldchap

Vous le tirez à combien d'ex ? Histoire de savoir si il va vite partir. 

Et pis on peut avoir 2-3 pages pour voir ?

Merci !

----------


## Nono

Vous avez consulté Boulon (histoire de savoir si le livre fait 400 ou 1600 pages) ?

----------


## Flad

Tiens il pourrait bien finir au pied du sapin des généreux s'il y en a un cette année.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx



----------


## Koma

Intéressant, préco faite pour ma part.

Pourquoi avoir choisi une parution papier pour celui-ci et une version ebook pour le livre de Netsabes sur COD ? Netsabes a-t-il publié son livre en indé sans liens avec CPC et ce livre sur Fallout est donc différent ? 

Izuel c'est toi l'auteur du livre ? Je suis perdu quand vous utilisez vos vrais noms  ::unsure::

----------


## Netsabes

Mon ebook (vendu sur Amazon, achetez-le ! les stocks sont infinis et il n'est pas en promo, c'est le moment d'en profiter !) est aussi édité par Presse Non Stop, mais était bien plus court que celui de Théo "Izual" Dezalay.

----------


## Koma

Merci pour la réponse Netsabes !

On peut acheter une version papier du tien ? 

Je me souviens que tu as mis le livre à jour après sortie... je l'ai acheté en ebook (sur Amazon ou iTunes, je ne sais plus) et je crois que tu ne pouvais pas proposer une MAJ gratuite aux acheteurs originaux. Existe-t-til une seconde édition papier ?

----------


## Netsabes

Non, il n'y a pas d'édition papier. L'ebook n'est sorti que sur Amazon, qui ne permet effectivement pas de faire des mises à jour, en tout cas pas dans le sens qu'on imagine : si on leur envoie une nouvelle version, elle n'est proposée qu'aux nouveaux clients. Il est théoriquement possible de forcer le téléchargement de la dernière version, mais je n'ai moi-même jamais réussi. J'avais publié la totalité des changements (peu nombreux) de la nouvelle version ici-même.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> vous savez à quel point c'est difficile de caser la lettre « x » dans un texte


Ça m'était sorti de la tête.

----------


## Ruadir

Je suis vraiment tenté par le livre mais, il n'y a pas de petits extraits ? ou un sommaire, histoire de ce faire une petite idée sur le sujet ? 
J'avoue être un petit peu frileux...c'est pour faire concurrence au bouquin de Lafleuriel Erwan ? Le deux parlent de mutation.
http://www.babelio.com/livres/Erwan-Fallout/893757

----------


## Achille

Oui clairement, un petit extrait publié ce serait extra ! Je connais un canard qui se ferait bien un cadeau à lui-même pour Nowel.

----------


## Yves Signal

+1 Izu, un extrait pour juger sur pièce !

----------


## Legnou

> autant celui-ci me fait vibrer dans des endroits interdits


Non ça c'est ton téléphone on t'a déjà dit de pas le mettre là c'est pas propre.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Non ça c'est ton téléphone on t'a déjà dit de pas le mettre là c'est pas propre.


Peut-être  ::unsure:: 

Mais c'est pas dégueux  :Bave: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Oui clairement, un petit extrait publié ce serait extra ! Je connais un canard qui se ferait bien un cadeau à lui-même pour Nowel.


Voilà qui est fait: http://www.canardpc.com/fallout-muta...t-gratuit.html

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Un parfait cadeau de Noël à me faire à moi même, avec joie et félicité ! 

Et merci pour l'extrait  ::):

----------


## suiX

Les frais de ports sont exagérément élevés ! Sinon j'aurais déjà craqué !

----------


## Pig Malion

J'espère que HawkEye y a participé, ou au moins interviewé, ou au minimum cités, lui et son site. Le contraire serait un peu inimaginable pour qui associe Fallout et France.

----------


## Puck

J'ai reçu ça aujourd'hui, avec le CPC de Noyel. Lu quelques pages. Le fond, la forme : j'approuve.

----------


## Pig Malion

En tout cas il ne semble pas trouver beaucoup le succès, vue l'aridité du topic.

Je l'ai feuilleté et ça a l'air solide, dans tous les sens du terme  ::ninja::  Par contre, broché + pavés = sorte de non-sens avec le sujet débattu, un... jeu vidéo... au passif et à l'histoire aussi riche, haute en couleurs... mais sans aucune image ? Sans aucun screenshot ? Sans même aucun design de boîte de jeu ? Frise de tous les jeux ? Casque emblématique de la sage ? Photo de l'équipe ? Tim Cain ? Croquis ? Personnages incontournables ? Y a eu un problème de droits, ou c'était une réelle volonté ?

Bref j'ai l'impression de lire un livre style les Mémoires de De Gaulle (y a même le marque-page), alors qu'il s'agit d'un sujet vidéoludique mais dont le support se retrouve aride. C'est curieux.

Je ne parle pas du tout de la qualité du contenu, de la rédaction du texte et des recherches effectuées, bien de l'iconographie Fallout et de tout ce qu'on s'attend à trouver quand on parle d'un jeu vidéo. 

Y a même pas le pipboy  ::O:

----------


## Thalack

J'ai reçu le mien hier. Pas encore eu le temps de le lire mais je vais peut-être le garder en cas d'apocalypse nucléaire  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> En tout cas il ne semble pas trouver beaucoup le succès, vue l'aridité du topic.
> 
> Je l'ai feuilleté et ça a l'air solide, dans tous les sens du terme  Par contre, broché + pavés = sorte de non-sens avec le sujet débattu, un... jeu vidéo... au passif et à l'histoire aussi riche, haute en couleurs... mais sans aucune image ? Sans aucun screenshot ? Sans même aucun design de boîte de jeu ? Frise de tous les jeux ? Casque emblématique de la sage ? Photo de l'équipe ? Tim Cain ? Croquis ? Personnages incontournables ? Y a eu un problème de droits, ou c'était une réelle volonté ?
> 
> Bref j'ai l'impression de lire un livre style les Mémoires de De Gaulle (y a même le marque-page), alors qu'il s'agit d'un sujet vidéoludique mais dont le support se retrouve aride. C'est curieux.
> 
> Je ne parle pas du tout de la qualité du contenu, de la rédaction du texte et des recherches effectuées, bien de l'iconographie Fallout et de tout ce qu'on s'attend à trouver quand on parle d'un jeu vidéo. 
> 
> Y a même pas le pipboy


OSBLC. Third, Console Syndrome ou PixnLove le font depuis pléthore de bouquins, et ça ne les rend pas moins passionnants à lire.

Les graphismes c'est pour les low !

----------


## Pig Malion

Depuis quand y a aucune photo ou illustration dans pixnlove ?  :tired: 

Et aucune photo d'un bouquin sur un _jeu vidéo_, y a fondamentalement un manque. Evidemment.

----------


## Koma

1) Je ne parle pas du magazine mais des livres qui ont pu être publiés via leur site.

2) Non :mdt:

----------


## Lupuss

Mon exemplaire a été expédié ce matin  :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## TrAshLOLO

J'en suis au  chapitre fallout 2. C'est très bon ! En tout cas j'en décroche difficilement (faut bien se nourrir).

De plus, l'objet est vraiment beau (belle courverture) et agréable à lire. 

Du tout bon !

----------


## Jul Marston



----------


## Izual

> J'en suis au  chapitre fallout 2. C'est très bon ! En tout cas j'en décroche difficilement (faut bien se nourrir).
> 
> De plus, l'objet est vraiment beau (belle courverture) et agréable à lire. 
> 
> Du tout bon !


Merci !

----------


## Lupuss

Pareil, ce bouquin est terrible!  ::):

----------


## Jul Marston

Par contre, *Mad Max* premier du nom n'est pas post-apocalyptique et encore moins américain  ::):

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Très content de cet achat. Je suis presque a la fin a l'intro de 
Fallout4; Je me suis aperçu que j'avais consulté tous les sites nommés dans le livre 
et que l'auteur en gérait un.
                               Autrement je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi Micro-Forte 
n'a pas eu la possibilité de faire une suite du jeu PC sur la Confrérie de l'Acier a Chicago. 
La réalisation était soignée et pleines de détails , il fait parti de mon Top des meilleurs 
jeux et j'en suis a pas loin de la dizaine de parties finies .

----------


## Izual

> Par contre, *Mad Max* premier du nom n'est pas post-apocalyptique et encore moins américain


C'est tout à fait juste, merci de l'avoir signalé. Pauvres australiens...




> Très content de cet achat. Je suis presque a la fin a l'intro de 
> Fallout4; Je me suis aperçu que j'avais consulté tous les sites nommés dans le livre 
> et que l'auteur en gérait un.
>                                Autrement je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi Micro-Forte 
> n'a pas eu la possibilité de faire une suite du jeu PC sur la Confrérie de l'Acier a Chicago. 
> La réalisation était soignée et pleines de détails , il fait parti de mon Top des meilleurs 
> jeux et j'en suis a pas loin de la dizaine de parties finies .


Je l'ai géré par le passé, mais j'ai abandonné toute responsabilité là-bas depuis au moins 2012.
En ce qui concerne Micro Forté et Fallout Tactics 2, je pense que trois facteurs ont joué : la réticence des communautés Fallout à accepter Tactics, la situation (notamment financière) d'Interplay qui était en train de sombrer et, surtout, le freinage des deux pieds de la part des membres de Black Isle Studios qui étaient plus que mécontents de voir se développer des Fallout orientés action.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

C'est exact je voulais dire avait géré.  Une licence Action dérivée de cette 
qualité , il n'avait plus les moyens et pourtant il avait assez bien marché.

----------


## Lupuss

Par contre je suis curieux car à une ou deux reprises, tu parles de "nous". Tu parles de ton chien et toi ou de l'équipe Canard PC?  ::):

----------


## Jul Marston

Nous = Je 
(enfin en général)

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Normalement jusqu'à nouvel ordre c'est bien mon je a moi qui donne son avis.

----------


## Pig Malion

Le nous est souvent employé pour ne pas dire je dans la presse.

----------


## Jul Marston

"Nous allons maintenant voir..." = Je + vous, aimés lecteurs

----------


## Narm

Salut, 
Je viens de finir la lecture de ce bouquin. Il m'a appris une tonne de choses, rappelé de bons et de mauvais souvenirs (la Hell zone de Fallout Online alors que j'avais un mémoire de Master à rédiger  :Emo: ). 
J'ai trouvé la première partie du livre plus intéressante que la seconde, car il y a plus de témoignages de première main. Après, je suis de ceux qui préfèrent le premiers opus de par sa densité et Unité et qui considère que la taille ne fait pas tout, je ne suis pas forcément objectif  ::rolleyes::  )

Pour finir quelques questions techniques : il est indiqué (désolé, je ne retrouve plus la page là maintenant tout de suite) que le moteur de Fallout 2 était limité au 800*600 ; or il me semble que c'est 640*480. Et concernant l'anecdote du transfert des données entre l'Australie et les Etats-Unis à 5ko/s ; ça me semble sur-réaliste  ::O: . Certes l'ADSL n'était pas très développé, mais quid du câble qui équipait les grandes villes  ::huh:: 

En tout cas un seul mot pour résumé : MERCI !

----------


## Triz'

Je l'ai pas encore fini, je me régale, mais ça manque quand même un peu d'illustrations à mon goût. Screens, artworks...

Pas les droits j'imagine ?

----------


## Hekan

Bonjour à tous ! 

Connaissant un peu Izual, ancien membre de la Communauté Fallout Génération, j'ai pu obtenir de lui une petite interview ! (j'ai les moyens de le faire parler  :;):  ) 

Vous retrouvez l'article en question ici : http://fallout-generation.com/actual...ranchise-r100/

Encore bravo à lui pour ce magnifique ouvrage !

Hekan, admin FoGen

----------


## Pig Malion

Incroyable, t'as réussi à le faire davantage parler de son livre sur un autre site qu'ici-même  ::o:

----------


## Hekan

Il est timide aussi  :;): .  T'en as pensé quoi ? T'aurais voulu plus de questions ? 
Tu connaissais le site ?

----------


## Pig Malion

Bien sûr. Pas tout lu encore, j'ai un boulot très chronophage et quand j'ai le temps, je préfère la simplicité immédiate d'un JV  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Très chouette interview.
Après je comprends qu'elle n'ait pas été faite sur CPC, il y a des limites au copinage  ::): .

----------


## Hekan

Pourquoi ? Parce que Canard PC n'y a pas pensé peut-être ? Qui aurait fait l'interview ? Un de ses collègues ?! 

Je ne suis pas contre la diffusée sur CPC, ça me pose pas de soucis. Je m'attendais pas à ce genre de remarque  ::):  .

----------


## Setzer

Bon les gars, va falloir prévoir la pastille "recommandé par Brian Fargo!" :D

----------


## Izual

> Bon les gars, va falloir prévoir la pastille "recommandé par Brian Fargo!" :D


Seulement s'il y a une pastille "Recommandé par Hervé Caen" à côté.

----------


## Setzer

Demande lui sur twitter :D

----------


## salinoc

Il faut que ce soit dit : ce bouquin est génial, achetez-le. 

Du très bon boulot d'enquête (avec de l'inédit), de récit et d'analyse pour chaque épisode de ce qui en fait la force (et la faiblesse : j'apprécie qu'Izual n'aie pas ignoré les (rares) défauts des premiers Fallouts). En plus ça se lit aussi facilement qu'un article de Canard PC.

Pour dire : il m'a fait réinstaller Fallout (1), ce que je n'avait pas fait depuis près de 15 ans. Et le plaisir est toujours intact.

A quand un autre ouvrage sur une autre série de jeu ?  :Bave:

----------


## Izual

> Il faut que ce soit dit : ce bouquin est génial, achetez-le. 
> 
> Du très bon boulot d'enquête (avec de l'inédit), de récit et d'analyse pour chaque épisode de ce qui en fait la force (et la faiblesse : j'apprécie qu'Izual n'aie pas ignoré les (rares) défauts des premiers Fallouts). En plus ça se lit aussi facilement qu'un article de Canard PC.
> 
> Pour dire : il m'a fait réinstaller Fallout (1), ce que je n'avait pas fait depuis près de 15 ans. Et le plaisir est toujours intact.


Merci !  ::):

----------


## Fabreek

Je l'avais acheté à Noël pour mon fiston, enfin de compte c'est moi qui l'ai lu en premier ! 
Bel ouvrage, j'ai appris des tonnes de choses. Il est très addictif et super complet. J'aurais aimé voir quelques illustrations seul petit manque.
La qualité est là aussi (couverture, papier).

J'espère que ça va donner envie à d'autres rédacteurs de s'y mettre aussi. 

N'hésitez pas à l'acheter.

----------


## pflow

Epuisé dans la boutique ? sinon ça a l'air mort pour retrouver un exemplaire, 

Une âme perdue par ici en mesure de me le céder à son prix, peut me MP.

 A noter Le portage de Fallout CE sur vita est une tuerie.

----------

